# Blank Pistol



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Looking for a good reliable and decent priced pistol. What would be my best bet? 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd love to hear answers myself -- I can tell you what not to get. I had an Olympic -22 blank pistol and as I was rotating the cylinder the spring and pin mechanism shot out into a field (lost) and the cylinder came off the frame. Everything just crumbled.

I was thinking about an Alpha 22 or primer - or a NEF but the $185 is kind of sticker shock to me. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

69.99 for a traditions 209 started pistol. We use 209 reload primers in them and they are loud as can be. Hope this helps


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Spend the money on the NEF. They have been the most reliable for years. If you do have a problem they can be fixed by any gunsmith.

Matt


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Days End 6 shooter - good luck finding one.....


----------



## G'S PRAIRIE CBR'S (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the ALFA 209. And just love it. The triger pull is so easiy on the finger. Can fire six time as fast as you want. Payed more, but worth every penny. Use mine for dog training.


----------



## Josh Smith (May 22, 2008)

Check your local or online gun dealers and buy a H & R .22 pistol. These usually sell used for about $100.00. I got mine for $89.00. You can cut off the barrel and plug the stump, or just use it as is.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

My Alfa seized the first time I tried to use it. It has been fine since then. It is REALLY HEAVY. I would probably have a smith do a conversion if I ever wear this one out.


----------

